# Freistellen in Inkscape - Objekte ausschneiden und Hintergrund entfernen



## 3dtutor (25. Oktober 2021)

Habe ein kurzes Tutorial für euch vorbereitet, hoffe es nutzt euch.


----------



## Technipion (25. Oktober 2021)

Was soll man dazu sagen? Einfach richtig tolles Tutorial 
Mittlerweile hast du das echt drauf


----------



## 3dtutor (26. Oktober 2021)

Freut mich, dass es gefällt.
Das beste Feedback, auch Kritik, habe ich hier auf tutorials.de erhalten. Ist mir immer wieder eine Freude das auch hier zu teilen.


----------

